# Looking for a pup



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I am not sure if it's alright to post this here or , not. Mods please move if need be.
My father-in-law is looking for a female pup under 4 months.We are open to rescue,and have been searching shelters in Ohio. He has been putting in apps with rescues. He currently has a 100 lb. ,neutered 2 yr old male.I am 5'1 and his head is past my hips,lol. My father-in-law has nearly 2 acres of land,partly fenced,the rest will be completed this year,or the beginning of spring. He and his wife are in their early 50's,the wife is at home all day. A home check is fine. She (the gs) would be a inside dog,able to go in/out of the fenced area through a doggie door.My father -in-law has been at the same job for over 20 yrs,and is financially stable. He has vet references. He does want a PB,but does not care about papers,he will never breed her. If she is spayed great,if not his vet will do it as soon as she is old enough.He does have GS experience,his current GS is his second GS.If anyone knows of any pups please let me know. We are trying to stay away from breeders,there are plenty (somewhere,lol) in shelters,or rescue that need a home. I am hoping these pictures of my in-laws current GS,will post through photo bucket, he is beautiful.This is Bandit,2yrs. old. My email is [email protected],will watch this thread too.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Oh Bandit is very handsome! Have you done a google search for rescues near you? You can also try this website German Shepherd Rescue and Adoption- Adopt a German Shepherd Near You and of course petfinder is another great one.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been on petfinder....He (father-in-law) actually put in a app to Shepherd Haven Recue in Grove City,OH. . He wants to see and find out more about this girl :
  
   
Kerstin has been with us for a little while. She has been settling in and learning some manners. She is a very pretty girl and has been through a resident training program, HOWEVER, do not expect this girl to be fully trained. She is going to take some work but we think that she is definitely worth it. She is particular about who she buddies with among the dogs that are here. She really likes people and we think she will blossom in a new home of her own. Kerstin is a HIGH ENERGY dog so she will only be placed into a home where she will get the exercise that she needs. She is already SPAYED!!***


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful girl - older than what you were originally considering? The one caveat would seem to be the phrase "she is particular about who she buddies with." Important to have her meet your boy, just in case they don't hit it off.... being "particular" can run the gamut from getting along with only a very few dogs to getting along with almost all - with a few exceptions. Good luck to you - thank you for considering Rescue!
__________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Yes ,she is beautiful. If we go forward my father in law will met her first. After that he will take Bandit. Bandit is a great dog,yet jealous at time. Does not like to share his master always,lol. However he is submissive at the same time. He loves to play with other dogs,and shows no aggression. So we will see...if it is not a match my in laws will not do it.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

She is so pretty. I hope it works out!


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Well,is there no other pups out there needing help,or a home ??? I know pups go fast though. W e have found some born 2 days ago,will be ready the 1st week of December----we r not sure though. Think it was called open registratio(?) $700.00,or closed $600.00. Although, she said a good home was more important,and the least she would sell for is $350.00,and the pick of the liter. Said these are excellent dogs/backgroundb Will except $100.00 deposit,I talked her down to that,lol. So we are thinking it over VERY CAREFULLY ! She was extremely nice through emails,she is located in Mt. Vernon,Oh. This is not the mom/dad's first liter,she sent pics of previous pups born. They are beautiful adult GS though,and so are the past pups. We will see,we are still looking...........


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I offered $250.00-$300.00.she asked for $350.00,that is better then 6/$700.00 right. Not even sure what open/close registration is,lol. Does that mean papers ?


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Then you are buying a puppy instead of adopting?


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

No we have not committed to anything.We are open to everything,we want just the right pup,as she will be a forever family member.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Also,found one with a rehoming fee of $2000.00,guess she only knows German.That is where she came from......of course that is a BIG NO,NO,lol.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Why would Bandit's previous owner (breeder,I guess) tell us that he never sold us Bandit ???????


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Why would Bandit's previous owners ( thinking they are breeders,based on paper work) tell us they never sold us this dog ???????


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Looking at an older pup/young adult as your father-in-law already did sounds like a smart move. They are the ones truly in need of rescue. Typically given up by someone who didn't know what they were getting into when they bought a GSD puppy. These dogs need a home, and an owner with GSD experience is jackpot. 

When looking at older pups or young adults in shelters or with GSD rescues, it may take a little more time to find the right match with the resident dog, compared to just buying a puppy from a local breeder. But that little bit of search saves the life of a good dog.

Purebred puppies are a commodity with a commercial value, they are sold, and don't often come into rescue. 

However, sometimes a mom with a litter gets posted on the urgent rescue board, and a GSD rescue saves their lives. It seems the abandoned mother dogs are often in poor shape, but with vet care ($$$) and TLC mom and pups turn out well. Have you seen the thread on one such litter recently rescued by Southern Cross? 

If puppy: I recall Big Dog Big Hearts in upstate NY bringing GSD puppies up North. You'd need to ask them how many suitable applicants there are for these pb puppies - my guess is that they are easy to place. It's dogs beyond puppy age that are more difficult to place.

Or if a puppy really matters, he could consider a GSD mix. Shepherd mixes of all ages die by the thousands in shelters. Many have of them have GSD minds!

As you said, if he doesn't intend to show and breed the dog, there is no reason not to adopt and save a life. Good luck in the search, there are many waiting for you!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

staxi2 said:


> Yes ,she is beautiful. If we go forward my father in law will met her first. After that he will take Bandit. Bandit is a great dog,yet jealous at time. Does not like to share his master always,lol. However he is submissive at the same time. He loves to play with other dogs,and shows no aggression. So we will see...if it is not a match my in laws will not do it.


:thumbup:
________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I have been a member here for awhile....
I have strongly suggested a older dog,as what he wants is a playmate for his current GS. He has it set in his mind that a Gs over 4/5 months is alreay set in their ways. Of course I know otherwise..lol.He is a wonderful pet owner,but has his own ideals. He has looked at afew mixes. I had thought he already mailed his app for Shepherd Haven,however it was just mailed Thursday. She may be gone before it gets there,and he is approved.....This is more difficult then I thought it would be,lol. I found their last GS.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Our rescue usually has a waiting list for puppies; they rarely even hit the website.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Columbus, OH | Sheba

Sheba in the CHA Animal Shelter, have a look if you haven't already.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Mary Jane said:


> Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Columbus, OH | Sheba
> 
> Sheba in the CHA Animal Shelter, have a look if you haven't already.


I wonder how old she is, very pretty.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

I guess my father in law found his puppy: Jackson,Ohio
CKC Registered German Shepherds. in Jackson, Ohio
Here is the ad,
I have new puppies.. 5 little boys and one little girl. The first pic is the father. the 2nd and 3rd is the mother. These pups will go fast. They are CKC registered and are 350.00 a piece. male or female. If you are interested please text or call 740-988-7586 and i will take your name. I will then call you when they are four weeks old, If your still interested you can come pick your pup. Bring your own collar and pay a 50 dollar deposit. They will then be ready to go after their first shots, worming and are eating well on their own. I start them on solid food at 4 weeks. 
What does CKC stand for? The parents are beautiful. My in law is going there Sunday to see her,and put a deposit on her,$100.00. He is so EXCITED!!!!!! He wanted a pup now,just wish we could have found a shelter,or rescue pup. However, those are hard to find. She will have a wonderful home/life. Now I want one too,lol.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

CKC usually means Canadian Kennel Club - rather odd since they are in Ohio? $350 isn't very much for a puppy, I always wonder what kind of care the parents have had when the price is so low - raising a litter, if you do it right, is an expensive business, as there is a lot of vetting, not only of the parents (if both are on site) but also of the puppies. Mom especially needs premium food and care both before and after the puppies are born. I hope your father-in-law will have success with his puppy - and this isn't a BYB who won't stand behind his/her dogs if there is a problem. Good luck!
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

How can I tell if he is a BYB ? What if only the mom is on site,and what should I look for ? What questions should we ask before we travel there to see the pups ? Will call if need be,not going until Sunday


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

staxi2 said:


> How can I tell if he is a BYB ? What if only the mom is on site,and what should I look for ? What questions should we ask before we travel there to see the pups ? Will call if need be,not going until Sunday


 Is CKC Canadian Kennel Club a bad thing ? Does it mean she is from Canada ?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

CKC is a popular registration for BYBs and puppy mills. Also, those dogs don't appear to have any health clearances or anything to make them breed worthy, aside from the fact that they're GSDs. 

I'd stay away from those pups, personally. The little girl Mary Jane posted is gorgeous! She looks like a blue in the pics.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

staxi2 said:


> How can I tell if he is a BYB ? What if only the mom is on site,and what should I look for ? What questions should we ask before we travel there to see the pups ? Will call if need be,not going until Sunday


Well there is the obvious of course - a dirty or poorly maintained facility, dogs which don't look to be in optimum shape etc. Food bags containing the cheapest food money can buy. (Like Ol'Roy for example.) A breeder hustling to sell, but not really caring to whom the pups go. (A good breeder will want to know what kind of home you are willing to provide for your pup, how you are going to take care of him/her etc. and will usually require at least a vet reference.) You can find some useful questions at the following link FBRL: Resources: Thirteen Questions

This list is for cat fanciers, simply substitute the word "dog" and ignore some of the diseases - what you are interested in is a guarantee against genetic disease and hip dysplasia. And you want to see it in writing, he should provide a detailed contract. If you aren't satisified that this person has all the bases covered, I would walk away and keep looking. A well bred puppy sells for over $1000 - that what it takes nowadays for an ethical breeder to provide his/her dogs with the best of care. 
____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

CKC can stand for Canadian Kennel Club, or Continental Kennel Club. In the case of the ad you posted, I would tend to think that the pups are registered with the Continental Kennel Club - much more commonly used by BYB's than bothering to register their pups with a foreign registry - but you would need to ask to make sure. 

The CanadianKC is the Canadian equivalent of the AKC, and is the an official registry. The Continental Kennel Club is a "fake" registry, pretty much invented so that dogs that do not qualify for AKC registration (as in, do not have the papers to prove that the dogs are purebred), can be registered (without proper documentation) with the Continental Kennel club, and BINGO-PRESTO, papered dogs!! 


I would be wary of any breeder that claims to have pure-bred puppies, but are not registered with an official registry.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for that Lucia - I'd forgotten about the Continental group.......you are absolutely right, it has nothing to do with Canada!
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

staxi2 said:


> How can I tell if he is a BYB ?


I can tell from 2000 miles away in Texas. This is a BYB. Call this "breeder" and ask if the sire and dam have had their hips and elbows certified. They'll give you some B.S. excuse. 

Ask what their goal is for their breeding program. "I want to produce excellent working/herding/Schutzhund/show/agility/cadaver/whatever" dogs is a great goal. "I'm really breeding for myself and my Shutzhund/herding/agility club," is a great goal. "I want to produce nice pets" is not. 

Ask whey they selected this specific male and female for each other. When I asked my breeder this question I was treated to a 15-minute dissertation on each dog's strengths and weaknesses in conformation, temperament, and working ability and how each balanced the other. This is the type of answer you want to hear. What you don't want to hear is "They're really pretty and make good pets," "He/she's a good dog," or "I had both of them and thought they'd make pretty puppies."


----------



## SWCC50 (Jun 21, 2009)

just remember the only reason a dog is ckc registered is because it cant be akc registered. usually puppy mills do ckc, but since your looking to rescue, i guess it doesn't matter.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

SWCC50 said:


> just remember the only reason a dog is ckc registered is because it cant be akc registered. usually puppy mills do ckc, but since your looking to rescue, i guess it doesn't matter.


Actually, staxi2's father in law had changed to wanting a puppy - they were supposed to go and see this litter on Sunday. Wonder what happened......
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Sry for not updating before now. They went and saw the pups on Sunday as planned. The lady was very nice,and everything looked in order so to speak. The mother was on site,however the father was not. All the pups appeared healthy and well cared for. He decided on the only female of the liter,he put down a deposit on her. I beleive they are now 5 weeks old,,my father in law will get the pup in 5 more weeks. I guess they keeps the pups until 10 weeks old. They are welcome to go and see the pup anytime,and were encouraged to do so. The owner called them this morning to let them know she is doing fine,and were emailing more pics of her. My father in law was happy with what he saw,he is picky. He asked me what age is best to have her spayed ??? That is something I am not sure about. So anyhow,I am going to go see the pup with them in about 2 weeks,so I will check things out too,lol. I hope this is a good pup.......She will be in a loving home ,and will have any care she may need. So keeping my fingers crossed all goes well.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

There are two schools of thought when it comes to spaying (well three if you consider not spaying at all LOL) - wait until after the first heat, or take care of it before. A female GSD usually begins puberty around, or any time after, 6 months. So if you would rather not go through a heat cycle, it would be best to take care of it say around 4 or 5 months.

I hope your father-in-law will be very happy with his new pup - post a photo when you can!
___________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

This should probably be moved out of the rescue section since it's no longer related to rescue.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Wanted to update with PICTURES.. I first want to correct my earlier post regarding age of the pup. She was only 5/6 days old when they went to see her. I accidently put weeks instead of days. So anyhow,she is doing great,the owner is sending pictures every week. She has been wormed, will be given first shots,and wormed again before my in laws bring her home. The owner says she will be ready Nov. 13th to take home,as long as all goes well. Below are pictues of the parents (dad was not on site) , mom was though. There are afew of us (family) who DO NOT see the GS in this little girl......we are hoping it is just because she is so young. Either way she will be loved and welcomed into a great family.
Female pup at 6/7 days and again at about 2 weeks
























**The mom ---
















**Dad,pic owner provided








**Male from the same liter-








Now to be honest, I am questioning (to myself) is the pic of the father FAKE,are these PB pups ????? Thay claim both parents are registered(CKC) , and pups will come with puppy application. (?) As I said either way she will have a wonderful life,I just dont like being lied to,if in fact they are not telling the truth. She will be taken to the vet the first week home,to make sure all is well. Any thoughts on any of this ??? A deposit of $100.00 was already put down on her (total being 350.00),. The in laws are totally in love with her already.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

You can't say for sure at this age, and in reality you can't ever say for sure registration or not unless you bred the two yourself and the female never got with another male (more than one male can sire a litter).

That said, the pups look purebred based on your photos.

CKC registration isn't worth the paper it's printed on. You can take a dog out of a shelter, send in a couple pictures of it to CKC, and it if looks enough like the breed they will register it.

Unless you are planning to breed the dog (hope not) or show the dog in the conformation ring (doubtful) then even AKC registration is worthless to you. Even with no registration, you can get a PAL/ILP number from AKC for a very small fee to show your dog in non comformation events (such as agility).
American Kennel Club - Purebred Alternative Listing/Indefinite Listing Privilege

In short, I wouldn't "not" get the dog because it's only CKC registered, but it's something to be aware of. $350 is on the high end for BYB selling CKC puppies, but there are mix breeds being sold for that at rescues so really the question is how comfortable are they with the people and how attached are they already? Sure the rescue pup will come spayed/neutered and vaccinated, but you can spay/neuter at a low cost clinic here for 30 bucks and vac yourself for around $15.


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

They have no interest in breeding her,she will be spayed as soon as she is old enough. The male they now have is already neutered also. She will be a family member regardless of what she grows into. Papers dont matter to them either,


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

Update,
puppy is with my in laws as of yesterday (11-7-00). She is doing well so far,although she is only 5/ 51/2 weeks old. Will post pictures when I get them,I have not seen her yet. I also know she is way to young to have left mom,I am guessing all the liter has been rehomed. She is eating puppy food,and seems ok with it. Will be seeing the vet this week.....Although, she is so young,at the least,she is in GOOD hands.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The two pics of the mom look like different dogs...?


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Now that you point it out, yes, they do look very different. One is stockier and all black and one is a more gangly bi-color...


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

staxi2 said:


> Update,
> puppy is with my in laws as of yesterday (11-7-00). She is doing well so far,although she is only 5/ 51/2 weeks old. .


Hmmm, letting pup go at under 6 weeks? CKC registered? Multiple people on this thread stated that CKC isn't worth the paper it's printed on so yes, I would think 99% of the info you've gotten from the "breeder" is fake.
Sounds like BYB, with stock from puppy mill. Feel bad for the dam, you know she'll probably be pregnant again ASAP.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Oh wow bandit looks identical to my Arlo!!

We too are looking for a female. Hope he finds one..not so easy


----------



## wolfspirit (Dec 10, 2009)

5 1/2 weeks is far too young to have left the mother. Poor puppy, I hope your inlaws plan to do a lot of socialising because she is going to need it having missed out on so much. 

I have to say, I don't understand when there is so much information out there about how to find a good breeder, why people keep lining the pockets of BYB? Thats another $350 this 'breeder' has made which will fuel the desire to breed again.

Good luck with the puppy but it's a terrible shame that your inlaws made that choice.


----------



## BluePaws (Aug 19, 2010)

wolfspirit said:


> 5 1/2 weeks is far too young to have left the mother. Poor puppy, I hope your inlaws plan to do a lot of socialising because she is going to need it having missed out on so much.
> 
> I have to say, I don't understand when there is so much information out there about how to find a good breeder, why people keep lining the pockets of BYB? Thats another $350 this 'breeder' has made which will fuel the desire to breed again.
> 
> Good luck with the puppy but it's a terrible shame that your inlaws made that choice.


With a puppy that young, is it even safe to socialize it? Will it have had all of it's shots and necessary immunizations that they can expose it to public places and other/outside dogs?


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

wolfspirit said:


> 5 1/2 weeks is far too young to have left the mother. Poor puppy, I hope your inlaws plan to do a lot of socialising because she is going to need it having missed out on so much.
> 
> I have to say, I don't understand when there is so much information out there about how to find a good breeder, why people keep lining the pockets of BYB? Thats another $350 this 'breeder' has made which will fuel the desire to breed again.
> 
> Good luck with the puppy but it's a terrible shame that your inlaws made that choice.


I'm guessing some people don't do their research because to them "a dog is a dog", or have done their research but would rather save a few hundred bucks in disregard to the fact they're fueling bybs. Personally I know no matter how much I explained to my own parents about why you shouldn't buy from a byb or pet store and how important finding a good breeder is, they would (9 times out of 10) go with the byb or pet store simply because they're cheaper.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

Verivus said:


> I'm guessing some people don't do their research because to them "a dog is a dog", or have done their research but would rather save a few hundred bucks in disregard to the fact they're fueling bybs. Personally I know no matter how much I explained to my own parents about why you shouldn't buy from a byb or pet store and how important finding a good breeder is, they would (9 times out of 10) go with the byb or pet store simply because they're cheaper.


But there is also that fine line of folks who can afford to take care of a dog, and want a specific breed. 

Now byb is not the best place for a picky person to find a pup at.. But for someone who is looking for a general breed, can find what they want and not break the bank. 

Without me, my girl could never afford a gsd with a $1,200 price tag. Does that mean she cant get one because she cant afford the high price of the dog? She can afford the $60 a month to feed an treat a gsd.. See what i mean?

A positive in a negative. Unfortantly this is a war that will never end. Byb can never be stopped. But they are the good market place for people who want a good dog that they can afford.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

adamdude04 said:


> But there is also that fine line of folks who can afford to take care of a dog, and want a specific breed.
> 
> Now byb is not the best place for a picky person to find a pup at.. But for someone who is looking for a general breed, can find what they want and not break the bank.
> 
> ...


The problem is that BYB's do not do health or temperment tests so when you go and get that cheap puppy you are getting a wild card. BYB puppies can be poorly bred and have alot of health problems, yes going through a reputable breeder doesn't mean you cant get a sick puppy from them but it's a lesser chance that you will. BYB usually do not care about their dogs and are breeding for the money. They are not trying to better the breed they are trying to make a buck. They are breeding out of the standard, they are making huge GSD's. They will put any 2 dogs together and sell the puppies to anyone. They dont screen people, they sell to whoever wants one and then those people cant handle their puppy and they take it to the shelter. 

I went the BYB route, I have a great dog but he has had health issues already and he is only 1.5 years old, so who knows what problems he'll have in a couple of years. I love my GSD and I would buy him all over again but the next time I get a puppy I am going to go through a reputable breeder.


----------



## adamdude04 (Apr 15, 2010)

I agree 100%


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

The cost arguments don't mean much to me because for me, the purchase price of a puppy (even one $1K or more) is usually the cheapest part of owning a dog. Supplies and food for a lifetime, routine vet care, *emergency vet care*, training....now those are things that break my bank!


----------



## jaggirl47 (Jul 18, 2009)

Liesje said:


> The cost arguments don't mean much to me because for me, the purchase price of a puppy (even one $1K or more) is usually the cheapest part of owning a dog. Supplies and food for a lifetime, routine vet care, *emergency vet care*, training....now those are things that break my bank!


 
Exactly! I spent around $300 on Zappa. Good deal right? He is now almost 10. I have spent 10's of thousands of dollars over the years on the emergency vet visits, testing, and treatments of his multiple genetic issues.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

A lot of people though don't want or can't pay the price tag of a pb gs from a reputable breeder. Many people also don't think about vet costs, food costs, toys, emergency vet costs, etc when they first buy a puppy; many families just want one because its "cute" or their kid begged for one with no thought as to the long term costs. Then when their dog gets sick they'll dump it at the pound because the vet care was just too expensive (Obviously this doesn't apply to every person who buys from bybs and puppy mills, its just one possible scenario which HAS happened many times)

If you really, really wanted that pb gs from a reputable breeder and could afford to feed it then I would think it would be entirely possible to put aside that "kibble money" to go towards getting said dog. Sure it would take a year or two our maybe even three, but you CAN afford it so I don't find the argument that you can feed, but can't buy, the 1k+ dog as viable (especially when it comes to the bigger dogs). It would just take awhile longer then you may like. Its just that in this day and age we all want instant gratification and the internet has spoiled the younger generations (of which I don't exclude myself). Generally speaking we don't put as much value in patience and hard work as we used to because we can literally find, buy, or learn about anything we want in less then ten minutes with a google search. 

With that said I suppose not ALL bybs are horrible if you aren't looking for a particular dog. I suppose there's a chance there's a few out there with good intentions. But I still believe its supporting a bad industry. And sorry if it feels like I'm going on tangents that are entirely unrelated, it's late and I'm tired.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

^ Exactly. Regardless of where you get a dog, you have to feed it and vet it. So, wait 6-12 more months and set aside the money you would otherwise have no choice but to spend on food and basic care, and you will easily afford a healthy dog from a good breeder.

I also agree that often you can get exactly what you're looking for from a BYB or mill but I can't support that industry. I don't care if it's "only" $200. If people really care about the dogs and honestly can "only" spend that much, then offer to buy one of the brood bitches not the cute little puppy that they are using to suck people in. I guess if people are OK supporting these breeding operations then by all means get the cheap dog.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

The reasoning behind getting a GSD from a byb because they dont have the $1,000 to spend tells me they shouldnt own an animal at all. If your household budget doesnt allow you to save money every month, then you shouldnt be spending money on any unnecessary expenses. We need shelter, food, clothing to survive. Any thing else is a bonus that you should only purchase IF you can afford it. I spend months saving for a planned expense (ie remodeling, car, TV).


----------

